# Chattooga Hunters



## WildBuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Any Chattooga county hunters here?
I hunt the silver hill area. 
Anyone seeing any buck sign?
Anyone kill anything?

I have killed 3 does to date .
1 on 9/16 . Bow 
1 on 10/15. M/L
1 on 10/27. 30-30


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been seeing small bucks and does but no big boys yet.I hunt the Lyerly and Teloga area.


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 29, 2007)

been seeing lots of does and a couple of button heads, but no horns. Its a little early, give'em two more weeks


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2007)

I Used To Hunt Down In Holland,but After I Shot A 10pt A Couple Of Years Ago My Cousins Did Evertthing They Could To Get Rid Of Me So I Left. Hope You Kill A Good One .


----------



## Minner (Oct 30, 2007)

I hunt in Chattooga county as well as other areas. I have only seen four deer this year (killed two) and all of them have been in Chattooga county. It's been a good bit slower this year than last as far as deer sightings go. Rut seems to be later as well.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 31, 2007)

*chattooga county*

I have two leases in chattooga county and two ruts. I have one small lease that is off of hi 100 and the other six miles away in Lyerly. In Lyerky our rut will not start (or even show anything ) untill the middle of december. Right off of 100 they are following does right now. I have taken deer of of both leases this archery season and deer movement seems to be great this year. I have taken both bucks that the law allows, but my girl will be in Lyerly with gun in hand in late december as much as I can get her to.
 It would be nice if the season went throught january so we could get the tail end of our rut.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 4, 2007)

I missed an 8 point yesterdy 11/3 and do not know why. Must have been buck fever.The first buck I have seen this year.He slipped in behind me through the pines. I was hunting on the ground with my neice who had never been hunting. She saw a doe a few minutes earlier and could not get a clear shot , so I did a little grunting to try to get it closer and the 8 point slipped in behind us.We were sitting just under the top of a small ridge with a blowdown at our back and  she did not even get to see  him. All I had was a neck shot because of the blowdown, so it was feast or famine. I am starving on this crow. My neice had a ball telling her dad about seeind a doe , a turkey and me missing a buck at close range. Oh! well, that IS hunting. I told her everyone misses if they hunt long enough. 
Rut is beginning to kick in. The chase should be on the way.I am seeing very little buck sign as of right now ,compared to last year.The buck I missed neck was swelled up to his ears. I know ,a big target @ 20 yards , but I missed anyway. 
I hunt off Henderson Circle road.


----------



## newmoon (Nov 4, 2007)

I hunt Taylors ridge in Chattooga and the buck sign is everywhere but finding a food source is the key. No telling what they will do after the next few nights if we have more killing frost and possable freeze. There are hardly any acorns where I am hunting so it may go to honeysuckles  and privite hedge about 6 weeks early.          The land I hunt 15 miles away in alabama has hardly any buck sign yet, the rut wont get going good until mid december but they rock and roll when it hits.    alan


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 10, 2007)

I sat for six hours today and only saw a bobcat. If that little kitty is still hanging around in December I may put him on the wall. This is the second time I have seen him since 10/20. I heard about 10 shots all day. Most of them was very distant.


----------



## pnome (Nov 10, 2007)

Heading to Chattooga/ Walker in the morning.  I'lll let you guys know if I see anything.


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 10, 2007)

pnome said:


> Heading to Chattooga/ Walker in the morning.  I'lll let you guys know if I see anything.



SO WILL I


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 11, 2007)

Seen A Monster BUCK Tore Me Up So Bad A Couldnt Keep Still Enough To Shoot It Also Seen A Good Size Doe But Couldnt Get A Shot. They Are In Rut Fellas.


----------



## eaglewings (Nov 11, 2007)

Im on a 2000 acre lease in Chattooga. I just came back from a 4 day hunt on it. The deer are moving. Plenty of deer every sitting not the right one though. For the last 4 years i can expect the rut in the first week of december. On this lease during that time you just have to be in the woods. The bucks are chasing. Cant wait!!


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw a few does early saturday morning, before the wind started blowing hard. After that nothing. Also seen a wild hog right at dark yesterday evening that came out of a thicket. I haven't seen any buck sign or chasing. They should be gearing up by now. There is no real cold weather in sight in the 10 day forecast either. So who knows.


----------



## pnome (Nov 12, 2007)

Got 2 does yesterday.  

Saw one doe in the morning, around 10AM.  No shot.

Jumped a buck bedded down in the thick around 1:30PM.  No shot

Saw three does moving at 5:00PM, got two of them.  

Saw no chasing.


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Get in the woods .Bucks are starting to move, next 2 weeks should be good.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 15, 2007)

Any of you guys hunt near Kincaid and Bogan Mountain?  Any big deer up in that area?  Lots of QDM go on around there?


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 20, 2007)

Hunted from dark to dark yesterday. No deer seen. Saw two different yotes with no shot available . Did I mention the turkeys? Looks like it may be a good spring season. I saw 6 fine gobblers. I heard two long way off shots yesterday.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 20, 2007)

I shot a good 10 pointer Friday morning. He came in after I used the can doe bleat twice. He was behind two does. I would post pics but can't figure it out. The deer were really on the move Thursday and Friday last week. It should be good this weekend with lows around 30.


----------



## willhunt (Nov 20, 2007)

*Four this year:*

Three does and a seven.  All but one doe taken in NE Chattooga.  They are starting to move good but some does are still with their yonguns, looks like it might be a longer rut than last year!  Good huntin' to y'all...

wh


----------



## jimbucktoo (Nov 21, 2007)

*big 6*

A friend of mine got a 6 pointer  last Saturday in N. Chattooga, 16 1/2 spread, 5-6 inch tines


----------



## eaglewings (Nov 24, 2007)

*rut*

guy's from what i am seeing in both north chattooga and
walker. the deer are in a pre-rut stage. Lots of does hanging out together. seen small eight point come in this morning to about 8 to 10 does, all he did was chase them off the cutover i was hunting. then they came right back.. I will go back in the morning and look. In the past few year i have seen bucks chasing good the first to second week of december


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 25, 2007)

My 15 year old son got these 2 this morning 11/25/2007 .
They were on the heels of a doe.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 26, 2007)

Really nice deer right there!


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Any of yall huntin near holland?  Any big boys up that way?


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 26, 2007)

Are yall like me and think that the rut is really starting to heat up? It should real good the next week or two. And through the end of season I think.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 26, 2007)

I have just started seeing rubs. The area I am hunting usually has been full of rubs by now.  I was begenning to think I had missed the rut.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 5, 2007)

I did not see a deer this past weekend. Usually I see at least a few. The deer have seemed to change their pattern. I don't know if it has to do with food, which there is very little, or hunting pressure. The deer that I have shot two weeks ago had a little browse but 99% grass in their stomachs. Also I believe the rut has peaked here, where I hunt. If the weather would cooperate, maybe hunting would be more consistant. I think this weekend the high is going to be about 70 and 45 for low.


----------



## pnome (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw nothing but someone else's stand in my spot on Sunday.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 5, 2007)

pnome said:


> Saw nothing but someone else's stand in my spot on Sunday.



I hunt public land, so I always try to get in the woods super early. If I wait till the sun starts coming up, there maybe a flashlight or orange coming down the hill behind my house.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 6, 2007)

Saw 6 does yesterday evening about 5:50 coming out of some thick stuff. The wind was very calm at the time, and 30 minutes later it was blowing 20 mph.


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 9, 2007)

Two more down in Chattooga . Daughters first and second deer.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good shootin there,, congrats to Rhonda.


----------



## pnome (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats!

Was up in Chattooga yesterday till noon.  Saw 6.  No shots.  They were all bedded down and I jumped them while I was moving.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 10, 2007)

Some fine dinnin' right there!              I didn't see anything all weekend. The deer seemed to have change their patterns from  a couple of weeks ago. Still haven't gave up, three more weeks !


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 14, 2007)

Everyone in Chattooga quit hunting?
I went Wednesday and hunted until 12:00. Did not even see a squirrel. I heard 1 shot in the far realms.


----------



## badkarma (Dec 14, 2007)

Way too hot!  There were moving great a week ago, but it was a lot colder then.  Might find a few in rut, but probably off til last week of season.


----------



## pnome (Dec 17, 2007)

Saw 3 does moving right at dusk yesterday.  Along a food plot.  No shot as they busted me on the way back to the truck.

And the spot where I'm hunting was deserted.   Did not see another truck the whole day.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 17, 2007)

I hunted till noon Saturday and did not see a thing and heard very few shots, and those were distant. As far as I can tell, the deer are staying in the thickest cover where I hunt. They might come out at about dark:30 in the evening. Come to think of it, I hunted a green field last week after work one evening, and there were two deer that came out right b4 dark. One looked and acted like a buck because he was climbing on the back of the doe. It was pretty dark and couldn"t tell much about him.


----------

